# Wie erziele ich einen solchen Fotoeffekt ?



## Incubo (2. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe eine Frage, undzwar möchte ich einen Effekt wie auf dem Toten Hosen Plakat, das ich angehängt habe erzielen. Ich habe die Forum suche vorher nicht benutzt, aus dem einfachen Grund, weil ich keine Ahnung hatte wie sich dieser Effekt nennt.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. Das ganze soll ein Flyer werden für eine Geburtstagsparty und ist mehr oder weniger dringend.


Vielen Dank im Vorraus
*Incubo*


----------



## AKrebs70 (2. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!
Am einfachsten wandels du das Bild in Graustufen um und bearbeites es da mit Tontrennung oder Schwellenwert.

Axel


----------



## extracuriosity (2. Oktober 2005)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials211424.html


----------



## Incubo (2. Oktober 2005)

Hmm... also das mit dem Gorilla ist irgendwie nicht so wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe. 
Die Idee mit dem Schwellenwert ist ganz gut, das funktioniert auch relativ gut nur ist da das problem, das die Details sehr schnell verschwinden, z.b. gesichtszüge usw.

Noch jemand andere Ideen?


----------



## HipLipp (2. Oktober 2005)

versuchs mal mit vektoriesieren, also einfach nur in schwarz weiß, damit kannst du ja recht gut bestimmen was du haben willst oder nicht


----------



## Incubo (3. Oktober 2005)

Und wie mach ich das genau ? Ich meine, geht das auch mit Photoshop oder brauche ich dafür Illustrator ?

Incubo


----------

